# Titan tankless



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

Ever seen one of these? Every time I do it looks like it has been on fire. There is a 5500 watt element in each chamber.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

yep Ive seen them,

I just gave a price on removing 2 of them and installing a tank wh

the complaints from the owner/user was low pressure and cost


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Don't take that thing through the airport, Jesus.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Gitnerdun- how old is that thing?

Sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

Mississippiplum said:


> Gitnerdun- how old is that thing?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 10.5


I'll look later while digesting turkey.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

Looks like either '07 or '09. Looks like they didn't want anyone to look inside.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I have a nice little pile of them in the corner of the shop. I remove a few every year when homeowner realize they are garbage.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

I just scap them out.


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Protech said:


> I have a nice little pile of them in the corner of the shop. I remove a few every year when homeowner realize they are garbage.


Your right in the middle of whole house electric tankless mistake country protech.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

zl700 said:


> your right in the middle of whole house electric tankless mistake country protech.


qft


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

Protech said:


> qft


Man you are hip!


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

I have a customer with one of these. He had it for four years now and this year it broke down on him. I sent it out to the manufacturer in Miami to be rebuilt. They sent it back still broken. I had to drive 2hrs to have them swap it it out for another. The whole process took a week. When you run three faucets the water pressure drops dramatically due to the 1/2 in connections.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Protech said:


> qft


In the positive or negative manner?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

U666A said:


> In the positive or negative manner?


positive


----------

